# Repton School



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi, one of my friends is moving out here in a week or so and she has asked me if I can find out what colour of uniform Repton School uses, I`m not sure why but does anyone know??


----------



## Huzzah Barking-Hatstand (Jul 16, 2010)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Hi, one of my friends is moving out here in a week or so and she has asked me if I can find out what colour of uniform Repton School uses, I`m not sure why but does anyone know??


Looks like royal blue and gold to me

Repton School Dubai | Inspired by tradition

Remarkable thing is Google 

H-B-H


----------

